# Need some advise



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

I am thinking about getting in to fly fishing.
but don't want to spend a lot of cash because not sure it will be my cup of tea.
are the cheap setups they have at academy good enough to start out with.
or should I spend more money and go a different set to start with.
and advice would be appreciated since I am just starting out .

Thanks


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

If you are just trying it out, yes....

If you find you have a passion for it (Most people who try it do) then step up. 

One piece of advice, get a GOOD fly line to put on that cheap setup, it does make a difference. Something like a RIO multi-tip matched to the rod weight...


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

John, I don't know where you reside, but Fishing Tackle Unlimited in Houston offers a 5 & 8 weight set up, with a 2 or 4 piece rod, weight forward floating fly line and backing, ready to go for about $150.00. This is a great entry level outfit, good for fresh or saltwater, for not too much cash. I also recommend in investing in some lessons with a certified instructor...it's money well spent.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

It may be a worthwhile investment to hire a guide and use their setup. You will receive instruction, experience hands on fly fishing, and be able to check out some great fly fishing gear! If you are looking for a terrific fly captain, contact Captain Richard Pevey. He is an AWESOME fly fisher! You will learn a lot about fly fishing from him! He has been doing it for years! He will run fly trips from Galveston down to Padre! You can check out his website at www.fishshallowwater.com.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Not sure if they still have them on sale, but Bass Pro had an 8wt 2-piece for under $70.00. That's what I got to see if I'd like saltwater flyfishing and so far it's not be a bad setup. One of these days I'll step up to some better gear, but for now it is working fine.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*tfo*

Bought a complete 9wt set-up two weeks ago at Bass pro in S.A. Tx. for 240.00
got a 9wt TFO 2-peice, a sage 1600 reel, loaded with backing, line and leader ready to go. Haven't tried it yet but like you, i'm ready to try it.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a G Loomis GL-3 7 wgt 9 foot rod with a Scientific Angler System Two 7/8 wgt reel with line and backing. Yours for $199. It has been fished with maybe 6 times. 

THE JAMMER


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

thanks everyone looks like I may take trip to Bass pro this weekend
and see what they have to offer.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I wouldn't go too cheap the blister pack type rods will hamper the learning curve and frustrate you enough so you may give up before you have acquired the basics.

Look into TFO or a used setup. A decent Rod will hold at least 50% of its value if you want to sell or trade latter. A bargain rod will become a garage sale item or someones crappie pole.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I bought my setup at Bass Pro... GoldCup IV Rod & Reel package I have a 8wt and love it...


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

*tfo 8-9 wt*

I am also a newbie and the TFO 8-9wt combo that is sold at bass pro in san antonio has been great for me. i have caught reds and trout.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Its kind of a catch 22..or whatever...don't want to spend much because not sure if you want to get into it and yet without some minimum level of quality, you might not give it a fair test.

The TFO rod suggestions are very good ones...and if you decide later on that you need higher end equipment, then it can serve you as a good back-up. TFO is good stuff, especially for the price.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

john66 said:


> thanks everyone looks like I may take trip to Bass pro this weekend
> and see what they have to offer.


I'd contact jammer! GL makes nice flyrods and a GL3 is a very decent rod. The combo he offers is a great price!

If you find you find don't like it, contact me and I'll buy it off of you!


----------

